# Plasma Screen



## Nik00117 (Jan 8, 2007)

Heres the story, my dad has been wanting a big screen TV for a LONG TIME, one of those really nice ones.

So anywys a couple days our TV blew up someone had spilt some beer and our TV blew up never saw my dad so happy hes been wanting a new TV for a LONG TIME. 

So he goes down to the local BX (military ran commusner store for its service members)

One of his biggest concerns is he wanted his video card to hook up to the mointor like a regulare computer mointor. Not through S-Video HE WAS VERY SPECIFIC about this fact. 

The employee even "checked" to see if it would fit. The employee then got a long VGA cable and tossed it in (dad paid for it) in the end he paid 1,550 or so for the entire package. Not exactly cheap.

So we get it home, and theres a message "service only" its not a VGA port that the guy was selling my dad on its a serial port. 

Now this TV isn't exactly light, nor easy to move. We were EXTERMELY and I STATE EXTERMELY SPECIFIC on this fact. WE even had the salesman LOOK TO DOUBLE MAKE SURE.

Now we refuse to move the TV, we are not going to lug it all the way from our house to the store, and then carry the new one which means our specs. It was false advertisement. In fact I told my dad I falt out refuse to do it. He should go to the mangement tell them that he was sold a TV based on false advertisment and he wants what he asked for and hes not bringing in the TV they will send out their own truck with their own poeple to come and pick it up and with that they will bring their OWN TV which meets our requirements. If they cannot provide that TV then they will come out pick up the OLD tv and give us our money back. 

If they don't we'll report to the chain of command. And this is a military enviorment there isn't going to be a civil lawsuit we present our case we win type deal.

Dad doesn't wanna do it. And I will nto waste my time to fix their mistakes. PERIOD. 

What do yall think?


----------



## mimo2005 (Oct 2, 2004)

If you pressure the management with emails and phone calls , you might get your request done , but it will take some time until they show up . But in other hand , you might get your TV you paid for in the same day , if you do the job by yourself .

Wait or not wait ?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Caveat emptor. Take it back yourself.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Buyer beware!

Your Dad's at fault for not researching it before buying. How hard is it to pick out out a few models of interest - go to the mfgr's web page and see if VGA is listed as an input? 

Return it yourself and do your homework next time.

If they have it on display - pull it out 6 inches and look at the connection on the back...geez


----------



## mimo2005 (Oct 2, 2004)

.....And don't forget that a Plasma Tvhd consumes more electricity (power) than an Lcd Tvhd .Look for the article , it was posted here in offline section .


----------



## Nik00117 (Jan 8, 2007)

Point of the matter we asked, hell the guy even guy us the cable. And said it'll work 100% no we will not take it back and if they don't want to deal with it we'll see what the commander thinks about false advertisement.


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

On a similar topic, Which is better an LCD or plasma as a second monitor or for gaming,
I had heard the older plasmas were bad about getting images burnt into the screen. Is this still the case on newer models?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Nik, doesn't your Dad's vid card have a DVI out connection? If so, why can't he just buy a DVI ---> HDMI converter and use the HDMI input on the plasma?

Ash: most new plasma screens have a pixel shift program as part of their software. This is said to help eliminate burn it or at least reduce the effect. I'd be cautious though. If you intend to use it often and for extended viewing for gaming and as a comp monitor I'd lean towards LCD. See HERE


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

THX yustr, I have an LCD TV in the bedroom for my playstaition 2, but I'm looking into a larger 40 something to 50 something inch for the den. This screen will be used for tv, comp, and prob some gaming. The price of plasmas has come down significantly but will prob stick with an LCD model.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

> if they don't want to deal with it we'll see what the commander thinks about false advertisement.


let us know the outcome.


----------



## DoubleTap (Nov 15, 2007)

Suck it up and take it back is it realy worth the hastle?

hate to say it that's not "false Advertising" you just made your purchase from someone who didnt know what they were talking about

it would only take you what 30 minutes to take it back and get the one you want? 

geesh thats very petty!


----------

